# 1/4"or1/2" bits



## ggroofer (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi all, I've just ordered A new router with A 1/2" collet,it comes with A 1/4" reducer. As I already own some 1/4" bits which I use with A smaller router,and as there are many bits of the same size that come in both 1/4" and 1/2" and as 1/4" bits are cheaper can anyone tell me what are the benifits of using 1/2" bits?.I know that some bigger bits are only available in 1/2". 'Greatfull for any help. Philip.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I prefer 1/2 inch shanks because they seem beefier. I have had a 1/4" shank bit fail, probably because I was asking too much of it. I think the 1/2 inch shanks handle abuse better.

I also personally ( I can't prove it ) think that the collets bite better on a 1/2 inch bit since there is more surface area in contact with the shank.


----------



## alittlebit (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi, you havent told us how big is your new router...I dont know the written rule for the bits but if I am using a smaller hp router I dont use a 1/2 inch bit even if it comes with both collets...


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I like 1/2" bits mostly because the shank is stiffer and stronger. They're also easier for my fingers to handle.

The forces created when making larger cuts require a larger shank. Many larger bits (e.g. panel bits, rail and stile, etc) only come with a 1/2" shank but then there are many 1/4" bits that only come in a 1/4" shank. Small routers (power wise) prefer smaller bits (i.e. cutting diameter and length).

For the same cutting size (diameter and length) I see no price difference for 1/4" and 1/2" bits. Sometimes, a 1/2" bit will cost a dollar more which is about 5% on a $20 bit but it's just a dollar.

Bottom line, use what you can get to do the job at hand. I even have a 3/8" diameter shank spiral bit.


----------

